# Hymer S700G step buzzer



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Does anybody know where the step buzzer is located on this model. I have searched other posts, but there seem to be different locations depending on model/year. Mine is a 1999. The buzzer is not working, I have had a look at the plunger switch and it seems fine. 

Jason.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Not sure where the buzzer is, but I would check the earth cable on the step it self, thats the normal problem, gets quite mucky under there.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jasp said:


> Does anybody know where the step buzzer is located on this model. I have searched other posts, but there seem to be different locations depending on model/year. Mine is a 1999. The buzzer is not working, I have had a look at the plunger switch and it seems fine.
> 
> Jason.


Hi Jasp,

The step buzzer on our E690 of the same year, is underneath the wooden locker that houses the "Elektroblok".

Hope this helps. BTW, our swithch became a bit sticky, until I cleaned and lubricated it.

Jock.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

I've checked the switch and cleaned up the earth, I want to make sure I am getting power to the buzzer. What is the "Elektroblok" you refer to?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jasp said:


> I've checked the switch and cleaned up the earth, I want to make sure I am getting power to the buzzer. What is the "Elektroblok" you refer to?


Hi Jasp,

The "Elektroblok" is the German charging and distribution unit, with a row of fuses running down the face of it, usually housed in a small wooden locker near the front seats. 
The buzzer is usually attached to the underside of this locker, and the step is protected by the same fuse as the interior door light, if my memory serves me right.

Jock


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Thanks, the charging unit on mine is under the drivers seat(LHD). Stupid question, what does the buzzer look like?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*690 Step buzzer*

Located mine behind the Electroblock under the passenger seat (drivers seat on LHD). I was amazed how small it was. Look for a small black/brown box about 2 cm square, with extremely thin cables coming out of it.

Fault with mine was that the switch had got slightly out of line, and wasn't connecting with the step, and hence being pushed home. We spent a day in Scotland being harrassed by the thing till I eventually disconnected it! Peter Hambilton's solution was a small ally patch on the step !

Smick


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

The buzzer was where you suggested it was, that was working fine. Turned out to be a bad earth. I ran a new earth wire and it's working fine now.

Thanks.


----------

